# Parts list for going from ABS -> Non-ABS MK4 Jetta



## Parademic (Jun 28, 2011)

Alright, so I've got the 2L Jetta, 280mm rotors, 4 wheel disc of course. 

Anyways, so I'm deciding to remove the ABS system, and go with a non-ABS setup. 
Basically what I'm thinking of doing is using an MK3 4 wheel disc non-ABS setup.

So far I'm thinking I will need:

MK3 4 wheel disc proportioning valve
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_III--VR6_12v/Braking/Hydraulic/ES867/

MK3 Jetta non-abs master cylinder
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_III--2.0/Braking/Hydraulic/ES2176258/

For the lines, I think I will need to run mk4 lines, which works out great for me. But I think I should run some braided lines instead, to make it that much easier to run them. Any input on what lines I should use, or if the mk4 lines would be a direct bolt up would be great!

I don't think I need anything else, if you can think of something, let me know!

I'm also thinking of maybe going to rip out a proportioning valve from a non-abs mk3 Jetta from the wreckers, and maybe the master cylinder, but I think the master cylinder will probably be dried out and garbage, BUT, at least I can get an idea of how the setup works


----------

